# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Russian passport renewal.

## Dahang

Hello everyone. I could not open the Eastern Europe sap-forum. It seems to be closed. But what's the reason for that? I have a question for those who live in Russia but now are abroad. I work in the USA but I still have to manage some paperwork in Russian Federation. It is quite complicated to travel now. But my passport dates are expiring. Is it possible to renew my passport being here in the States? I will appreciate any of your tips and recommendations. I suppose if I go to Russia, I will not be able to get back. I've heard about an opportunity to apply for zagranpassport at russia-travel com and do everything online. Have you guys used that service? How reliable is it?

----------


## AmondoO

It's better not to go to Russia now...

----------

